# What do you think about all life stages food?



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that really good for a large breed puppy? From looking around not many brands carry more than one flavor for large breed only for regular puppy food. I am only talking about healthy premium dog food. I came across foods that say for all life stages, but is it wise to use that on pups such as the GSD?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know there are percentages to think about but i honestly couldnt tell you what they are. MANY people though skip puppy food altogether and go straight to adult food so hopefully that helps some


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah that's the thing, some skip it and go into adult immediately while others say to stick with puppy large breed..


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

GS3...look into Earthborn Holistic....they have a grain free line that is ALS.
I am using it right now for several months, and I cannot speak more highly of it.
My puppies are doing WONDERFUL...perfect calorie ratio for them, very good calcium ratio for them, excellent quality food and VERY economically friendly, especially for a premium grain free food.
Actually....I like all the Earthborn Foods....I have tried and used most of them.
I went with the grain free, because it is an ALS food....and I like the fact that all the dogs can eat it. (easier for me).....although, I DO feed EVO and Kirkland Chicken too....and I like both of them also.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> Yeah that's the thing, some skip it and go into adult immediately while others say to stick with puppy large breed..


 
yeah. as i dont understand/have a grasp on the percentages everyone talks about for LB dogs, i just stick with doing the LB puppy food for the first year to year and a half and then switch them to adult. Robin has a good idea though and she certainly knows what shes talking about! good luck!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kzoppa,
I have used puppy food for my entire breeding life span....although I don't use LB puppy food.
I believe that puppies need "more" than just regular adult dog food has to offer....JMO.
The reason I chose Earthborn Products, is because I really decided to "look" at the products (all of them). Yes...the original formulas contain some grain...but I'm not against some grain in food. I used the original formulas...including the puppy formula. *I liked it.*
BUT....because we don't breed a zillion litters a year...AND...I have dogs of all ages, including seniors...I primarily buy adult dog food. SOOOO I looked into Earthborn's Holistic Grain Free line.....I really like the protein/fat ration, calcium & calorie ratio..AND the ingredients. It is suitable for both puppies and adults. BINGO!
I've been using it now for several months...and I really like the food.
Again...I'm no food snob...I've tried and used quite a few different products....and some were better than others.
I only recommend what I have knowledge of...and I sure do like my life a little easier!LOL


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

YES, just make sure the Ca/P levels are OK before you feed ANY food. Most grain frees are OK. Orijen and natural Balance are the only two I can think of that are OK...and robin is talking about one, but check everything out before you feed it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Robin, where did you find the Ca and P levels of this food? I can't seem to find them on the website. I'd be curious about this food as I think Orijen is too overpriced (if I'm going to pay that, I'll just feed RAW), so Medo is on a food with grains (Merrick). Doing fine, but I'd always like to keep my opinion open.

What are you paying for a 30lb bag? Where are you getting it?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, how weird...the levels are listed for the other two grain frees, but not the Primitive Natural. Do you have the levels for that one?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I actually wrote the company.....
Primitive was.....1.63 is what I was told.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

And the best price on line, that I have found is at www.doggiefood.com it costs $39.99 a bag.
I buy in a larger quantity with a friend....I pay right now..approx $39.00 shipped & taxes....very comparable with the online price.
I have bought it online, and when I run short...that is where I buy it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, the primitive is a bit on the high end then....still nothing compared to EVO or TOTW, etc. Not bad price, either.

Medo is doing great on Merrick's Wilderness right now, but that's a good food to keep in mind...
*Ingredients Merrick Wilderness:
*Buffalo, Salmon Meal, Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Oat Meal, Pearled Barley,Beef Fat(Preserved with mixed tocopherols), Ground Whole Barley, Venison,Natural Flavor, Rice Bran, Yeast culture, Dried Egg Product, Hydrolyzed Yeast,Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid)*, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Potato, Dried Carrot,Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Apple, Dried Peas, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate,Choline Chloride,
Dried Blueberry,Dried Cranberry,Yucca Schidigera Extract, Inulin (from Chicory Root),Egg Shell Meal, Ground Fennel, Dried Parsley,Dried Marigold, Rosemary Extract,Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Enterococcus faecium,Lactobacillus plantarum,Lactobacillus casei,Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex,Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3,Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Colbalt Carbonate


----------

